# PTE status is "Delivery Successful - On hold" What exactly this mean?



## VENKATESHGP (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I gave PTE test on 9th Jan and I checked my test status, it is showing that "Delivery Successful - On Hold" 

I am confused, what exactly this mean. I can see people getting their result within 2 to 5 days and never got this status. 

Can some one please share your thoughts here?

Regards
Venkatesh


----------



## Pri02 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi Venkatesh, 
Have you got your results yet? I have written the exam today and i am getting the same status.


----------



## VENKATESHGP (Sep 17, 2013)

Pri02 said:


> Hi Venkatesh,
> Have you got your results yet? I have written the exam today and i am getting the same status.


Hi Mate,

I got my result and it is 64 over all, I missed it again.

About status, you will get it in time and no need to think.

Regards
Venkat


----------



## Pri02 (Jan 12, 2016)

Oh! Sad to know  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Mbhasin (Apr 12, 2016)

when your score got released , mine its show the same status


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I had given my PTE exam on23rd May 2016 in Singapore and I did not get my result. 
My status shows "Taken - Scores not reportable". I am worried about it and I don't know what does it mean. 
Please help me on this.

Thanks,
Param


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

Mbhasin said:


> when your score got released , mine its show the same status


Have you got your score? I am also facing same issue. I gave PTE exam on 23rd May 2016 in Singapore and I did not get my score yet.
Status is - Taken - scores not reportable.


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

I had taken the exam on yesterday 8th Jun 2016. Application started hanging after introduction so exam instructor came in and rebooted the machine. After that, mic stopped working, then she replaced(hot swap) the mic. lost one question due to mic not functioning. 

Checked the status in the night, the status was 'Delivery Successful - On hold'. I don't know what is happening.


----------



## FatemaKhatun (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi friend 
My status is same 
Successful delivery on hold
What do exactly mean
please tell me I'm very worried


----------

